# Info needed



## shilly (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi, My husband and I would like to move (for a year, at least) to Italy when he retires in three years. We are starting early to gather some much needed information on how exactly to do this so we will be ready when the time comes. I've read the consulate's info on the Houston website, but, of course, not all questions can be answered. If we get a 6 month resident visa and want to stay another 6 months, do we have to come back to the U.S. for that or can it be extended in Italy? Also, regarding the financials where we prove we can support ourselves, do we have to wait till he retires and show the amount of pension and social security deposited into our bank account, or can we show his 401K statement and personal savings as proof, even if we don't plan to rely on that money? It would definitely be a backup, though, if needed.

I've learned so much on this forum thus far! Hopefully, someone can help us out! By the way, I tried calling the Houston Consulate, and that's another discussion! I didn't have time to hold for 2 hours!

We live in Louisiana so Houston is the one for our area. Thanks so much!

Sandy and Rob


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Sandy and Rob.

So, first off, there is no such thing as a "6 month resident visa" - your two primary choices are the "90 days out of any 180 days" tourist visa waiver or an "Elective Residency" visa which requires you to proclaim your intent to reside permanently in Italy, proof of a very significant guaranteed income (currently about €4,000 per month per person), and an initial 12 month lease or purchase of a home in Italy. You can find some good info about visa options here: Il visto per l'Italia (click the big white arrows at the bottom of each page to move on to the next).

Question: do either of you have any Italian blood (or an Italian step-parent)? If so, you may be eligible for Italian citizenship jure/jus sanguinis - by blood right. With citizenship, all your visa worries disappear.


----------



## shilly (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks accbgb for the info. I now realize we should apply for an elective residency visa. So far I've had no luck in speaking to anyone in the Houston consulate's office. And, no neither of us has any Italian blood, only French and Spanish on my husband's side. We'll continue researching as we have plenty of time!


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

You are unlikely to really get anything out of the Consulates. AccBgb laid out the particulars. 

With an Elective Residence Visa you cannot engage in any work in Italy

House or Lease (Seems they don't want you to wander about aimlessly 

Substantial Income (As stated, but I will further qualify, it can be as much as $4000 per person per month per the notorious Miami Consulate, but the others are shy and keep things to themselves. ) Documentation would include things like Pension statements, 401K statements, Social Security statements, Bank Statements. Basically you are creating a picture of your Net Assets to demonstrate you can fully support yourself. 

The rest off the items are just misc paperwork. Things like background check (which you have to get and pay for yourself) Certain documents officially translated into Italian. Ect

You make an appointment for a date 3 months before the date you plan to depart for Italy. 

You say you will retire in three years. So for now, if you feel you may be a little light on the financial side, you make a plan to stash away money to improve that. Decide when you want to buy a house, or whether you plan to lease one for a year. If your going to buy, you can find tons of houses to examine on the web. Pick a region, google houses for sale xxx and some agents will pop up. Start learning Italian. If you have not been to Italy at least a few times already, make trips.

Assuming you are successful in all this, they will grant you an Elective Residence Visa. They when you get to Italy, you submit all the same paperwork all over again to get what they call the Permisso di Siggorno, and after processing that, you will be an official Italian resident! Don't worry. Its all really really fun to do!!


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

look at this : ufficio visti

Maybe it can helps you.


----------



## sonocontenta (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi there...I'm your hardy cheering squad for 'building a dock' while you 'wait for the ship (retirement!) to come in! Good good to get informed. 

My note follows on some of the other input & we have JUST finished w the visa round (2nd time w a 2-year gap). Point is - VISAS are issued in your Home country...Only. You can go to Italy & stay for up to 90 w/o a visa. 

Now, to STAY in Italy, as you plan to, you need the Permesso di Sogiorno, issued by the commune in which you decide to live. It is issued initially for a year whether you stay a year or not is not relevant BUT do not leave Italy w/o renewing it IN Italy...when it is current, you no longer need the visa document because, as another person noted, it represences your Italian residency.

I live in Washington, DC. I found our consulate had very good communication/ information when I used email...in English, by the way! 

Keep those happy dreams. Viva Italia


----------

